# Hopecrag 1929



## dido (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello!
Anyone who manage to get me a photo of the cargo ship "Hopecrag" built in 1929.
Tons: 4007
LPP: 111,1
Built by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson LTD, Sunderland as "Hopecrag" for Hopemont Shipping Co. LTD. Newcastle, in 1929.
Sold in 1938 to Hans Borge, Tønsberg, Norway, renamed "Wyvern".
Sold in 1953 to Zeta Shipping Co. LTD. Hong Kong, renamed "Zeta Trader".
BU: Hong Kong 1959.

dido


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Dido

As the "*Wyvern*" there is on the following page more of less the same info you already have but afraid no picture.

www.warsailors.com/freefleet/norfleetw.html

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Dunolly Castle (Jan 18, 2010)

*S S Wyvern, former Hopecrag*

One of my uncles (whether Surtees, Urwin, Joseph, or Thomas Dodd I'm not sure) was engineer officer on this ship. I believe he served on her under both names.

I am attaching a list of her voyages during 1940 in case it may be of interest to anyone.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Bruce
There was an Urwin Dodd as 3rd Engineer on the “SS Bramley” Grace Line he signed on on the 11th July 1909 in West Hartlepool aged 24, the ship arrived in San Francisco on the 29th July 1910, having sailed from Chile

he also was 3rd on the “Bramley arriving in Tacoma in August 1910
Ray


----------



## Dunolly Castle (Jan 18, 2010)

Ray, I've just finished thanking you for your note on Urwin Dodd, but the thing suddenly vanished so that I don't know whether you got it. Here goes again.

Urwin Hunter Dodd was born in Monkwearmouth, Sunderland (as were his six brothers) on 10 July 1886, so that his age on signing on was correct by a day. West Hartlepool sounds reasonable for a Sunderland lad.

This is more data than I have been able to get from his son, a wireless op now retired from Sealink in Dover, but it may be more than he has.

Urwin spent WW! in the Northumberland Fusiliers, rising to Captain and winning an MC.

Between the wars, he witnessed my parents marriage in 1919, worked freighters for the Houlder Line, and tugs for United Towing Co. His tug, "Englishman" is variously listed as SS and HMRT, the latter suggesting to me that Urwin was in the wartime RN. However, the Commonwealth War Graves Commission shows him as Merchant Navy and lists him on Panel 48 of the Tower Hill Memorial, and I suppose they know what they are doing.

The Englishman, stationed in Ardrossan or thereabouts as a rescue tug, was lost to enemy aircraft "on the job".

Since I am pretty green at the genealogy game, particularly of the maritime sort (I having grown up far from the sea in Ontario) I would be very interested in knowing how you found the information you so kindly sent me. Maybe I could then start fishing for my other sea-going uncles.

Thank you again for all your help.

Bruce,
Ottawa


----------

